

10 tips for optimizing mysql queries - azsromej
http://20bits.com/2007/04/10/10-tips-for-optimizing-mysql-queries-that-dont-suck/

======
mnemonicsloth
An important tip, not mentioned in the article:

It is in fact OK to wonder whether using a database is the right idea in the
first place.

~~~
bootload
_"... An important tip, not mentioned in the article: 'blog about Web 2.0
aimed first and foremost at programmers, computer scientists, and
mathematicians' ..."_

Looked at the site, interesting ~ [http://20bits.com/2007/04/27/facebook-job-
puzzles-prime-bits...](http://20bits.com/2007/04/27/facebook-job-puzzles-
prime-bits/) Maybe they are paid to code, but not to think _"why"_?

